
The best things and stuff of 2012 - DanielRibeiro
http://blog.fogus.me/2012/12/26/the-best-things-and-stuff-of-2012/
======
salboaie
Did you know about a "hidden" page: <http://news.ycombinator.com/best> Looks
like an experimental feature to me but it will be nice to have something like
this.

Waiting for: <http://news.ycombinator.com/best/2012>

~~~
kickapps
thanks ... how did you find that?

~~~
riffraff
go to the bottom of any hn page and you'll see a "lists" link

------
rocketmail4ever
I don't know if this is from 2012, but I just found out about this page --
it's the best papers from computer science from 1996 to 2012
<http://jeffhuang.com/best_paper_awards.html> (based on awards given by
committees at the top conferences)

------
xmanifesto
Best thing I've done all year is learning how to code. I feel like I've broken
the cycle of illiteracy.

------
marquis
Apropos Engelbart’s Violin, I'd be interested to try a Microwriter. I think
I'd pick it up quite well as I played piano for years. Did they ever make it
into widespread production? Though I suppose you could make one quite easily
with an Arduino.

~~~
andrewcooke
they certainly existed; i used to know someone who used one.

see also <http://www.cykey.co.uk/> (same people; available now)

~~~
marquis
Thanks! That's affordable enough to buy and find out.

------
gruseom
_Favorite musicians discovered: ... Klaus Nomi ..._

As a card-carrying member of the Klaus Nomi Fan Club (well, formerly – I lost
the card), I heartily approve.

------
danso
I recently went through the HN posts I upvoted/saved this year and maybe
someday will get around summarizing the ones that taught/inspired me the
most...here are two technical ones that stuck out for me:

SiteChat: a postmortem. Or, the rise and fall of a society.
[http://burakkanber.com/blog/sitechat-a-postmortem-or-the-
ris...](http://burakkanber.com/blog/sitechat-a-postmortem-or-the-rise-and-
fall-of-a-society/) This to me was the epitome of a great HN post: the author
decides he wants to learn how to build Chrome extensions and implement
WebSockets and builds a chat app from scratch. It becomes a runaway hit and he
leaves it alone, only to rediscover later that it developed into its own
online civilization of sorts.

How We Nearly Lost Discovery [http://waynehale.wordpress.com/2012/04/18/how-
we-nearly-lost...](http://waynehale.wordpress.com/2012/04/18/how-we-nearly-
lost-discovery/) A former NASA engineer describes how Discovery nearly ended
up as tragedy, and "how I found out that we were never really as smart as we
thought we were."

